# Watch out



## kenspain (Dec 2, 2016)

Report from my son. They have had a few reports of pickpockets working the Benidorm area of an evening the last few nights. So just take a bit of care when you go out.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 2, 2016)

Bump.
I thought it was one. Of your famous weather reports, Ken.


----------



## wildman (Dec 2, 2016)

it has apparently been a hot spot for several years.


----------



## Lee (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## harrow (Dec 2, 2016)

kenspain said:


> Report from my son. They have had a few reports of pickpockets working the Benidorm area of an evening the last few nights. So just take a bit of care when you go out.



Never keep your wallet in your hip pocket, you could keep a fake one there with 5 euro note to make the thief think they were just unlucky.

I got robbed a couple of years ago but I caught him doing it.

I think in Spain you only get a fine if you are caught pickpocketing, which is not a deterrent :mad1:


----------



## witzend (Dec 2, 2016)

I Just run a few notes thru the scanner and leave for them to find they look good enough to spend so should fool anyone in a hurry


----------



## IanH (Dec 8, 2016)

witzend said:


> I Just run a few notes thru the scanner and leave for them to find they look good enough to spend so should fool anyone in a hurry



Thought that was normal currency in Kernow!!!!:wacko:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2016)

witzend said:


> I Just run a few notes thru the scanner and leave for them to find they look good enough to spend so should fool anyone in a hurry


They would rather have plastic fantastic these days.


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> They would rather have plastic fantastic these days.



Just run a few thru do one side only and drop them where you can watch them you'll laugh when you see the actions of some trying to pick them up unnoticed pass away a wet afternoon on a aire


----------

